# أفضل موقع للعمـاره والتخطيط



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أثناء تجولى على الشبكه التى لاتنتهى مفاجأتها الجميله
وجدت لكم هذا الموقع الذى أتمنى أن يحقق لكم الفائده
يمكنكم تحميل الألاف من الملفات بامتداد dwg
من كبرى المكاتب الاستشاريه والشركات العالميه



الموقع
http://www.archibase.net
http://www.archibase.net/gallery

أمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## ملاك (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير
تحياتي


----------



## tassa1252002 (17 أغسطس 2006)

مع تحياتنا والشكر الجزيل لك .


----------



## صافــيـ الروح ــة (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد العيسوى (17 أغسطس 2006)

موقعممتاز حقا شكرا لك


----------



## أم ياسر (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير ويا ليت دائما تنورنا بمواضيعك المفيده


----------



## emoooo_222 (28 أغسطس 2006)

موقع خرافة ورائع جدا انا من هواة المواقع دي بارك الله فيك


----------



## بهاء اسماعيل (28 أغسطس 2006)

موقع جيد ويفيد في اخذبعض اقاعد امعماية اجيدة


----------



## without_you (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم وياريت نشوف منك كل حاجه جديده وارجو انك تكون على مقدار المسؤوليه


----------



## Abu Hammad (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً...


----------



## هلال يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المعماري التونسي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يباركلك و يقدرني و أكون عضو فاعل للمجموعة .....


----------



## عاطف1977 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخ


----------



## dhiafadhil (4 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه اشكر اهتمامك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Zahi (5 نوفمبر 2006)

موقع رائع ...

تحياتي


----------



## حازم الشريف (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.رائد (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مواقع رائعه فعلا ومفيده.
شكرا لك.


----------



## mutq2004 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

... ......................مشكور .......................................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور ......................


----------



## روميروالمصرى (10 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلم اخوى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoubir (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## heguehm (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## كريم العاني (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابحار (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جغرافية (24 مايو 2007)

thanx.......


----------



## saad1971 (25 مايو 2007)

*الله المستعان*

بارك الله فيك .....روعه


----------



## م.خالد2007 (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر ادريس (26 مايو 2007)

#*4* 

 





17-08-2006, 10:59 AM 
صافــيـ الروح ــة



vbmenu_register("postmenu_196926", true); 
عضو
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2006
المشاركات: 21 


جزاك الله خير

​


----------



## Arch_M (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على الموقع الرائع


----------



## abu jakob (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 

الاطلاع ثقافة مهم يجب التعامل بها


----------



## adullynew (28 مايو 2007)

عفية السبع ممتاز


----------



## dhiafadhil (2 يونيو 2007)

ليش التقصير في الرد يامهندسين هذه معلومة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## عاشق المعمار (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## KHEFIF Med (2 سبتمبر 2007)

................................merci bq


----------



## MHnD Arch (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا .. وجزاك الله ألف خير 
.............................................


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل على هذة المواقع


----------



## علي محمود فراج (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكر الله لك وجعلك بحق محب لله و رسوله...و احبك الله و رسوله...


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشور جدا


----------



## الأمل موجود (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا................


----------



## zorro205 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمارية من البصرة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المواقع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## همسات الليل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جزاك الله ألف خير عنا جميعا:77:


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks for u so much


----------



## faisal1409 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموقع المفيد


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز كتير هالموقع


----------



## ابوشوق77 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## مهندس مم (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك كثير الشكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## كونان2008 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eltota (22 نوفمبر 2009)

موقع جميل جا انا عن نفسي اخدته عندي من المواقع المفضلة


----------



## امل عزالدين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعلن شركة (**تــوب جــروب** )الرائدة في مجال* *الكهرباء والتوريدات الكهربائية عن حاجتها الي مهندسين مبيعات ذات خبرة أوبدون أو* *حديثي التخرج شرط ان يكون محبا وراغبا للعمل في مجال البيع والأولوية لمهندسين* *االكهرباء مع التميز في اللغة والحاسب الي والذكاء الأجتماعي ومهارات العرض* *والتفاوض والتعاون مع العملاء وللمتابعة الرجاء الاتصال علي الأرقام التالية **( **015380909**) -* *- (**0184882441**)**أو برجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية علي الاميل التالي* *info topGroup-co.com *
​


----------



## امل عزالدين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعلن شركة (**تــوب جــروب** )الرائدة في مجال* *الكهرباء والتوريدات الكهربائية عن حاجتها الي مهندسين مبيعات ذات خبرة أوبدون أو* *حديثي التخرج شرط ان يكون محبا وراغبا للعمل في مجال البيع والأولوية لمهندسين* *االكهرباء مع التميز في اللغة والحاسب الي والذكاء الأجتماعي ومهارات العرض* *والتفاوض والتعاون مع العملاء وللمتابعة الرجاء الاتصال علي الأرقام التالية **( **015380909**) -* *- (**0184882441**)**أو برجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية علي الاميل التالي* *info topGroup-co.com *
​


----------



## امل عزالدين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعلن شركة (**تــوب جــروب** )الرائدة في مجال* *الكهرباء والتوريدات الكهربائية عن حاجتها الي مهندسين مبيعات ذات خبرة أوبدون أو* *حديثي التخرج شرط ان يكون محبا وراغبا للعمل في مجال البيع والأولوية لمهندسين* *االكهرباء مع التميز في اللغة والحاسب الي والذكاء الأجتماعي ومهارات العرض* *والتفاوض والتعاون مع العملاء وللمتابعة الرجاء الاتصال علي الأرقام التالية **( **015380909**) -* *- (**0184882441**)**أو برجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية علي الاميل التالي* *info topGroup-co.com *
​


----------



## امل عزالدين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعلن شركة (**تــوب جــروب** )الرائدة في مجال* *الكهرباء والتوريدات الكهربائية عن حاجتها الي مهندسين مبيعات ذات خبرة أوبدون أو* *حديثي التخرج شرط ان يكون محبا وراغبا للعمل في مجال البيع والأولوية لمهندسين* *االكهرباء مع التميز في اللغة والحاسب الي والذكاء الأجتماعي ومهارات** العرض* *والتفاوض والتعاون مع العملاء وللمتابعة الرجاء الاتصال علي الأرقام التالية **( **015380909**) -* *- (**0184882441**)**أو برجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية علي الاميل التالي* *info topGroup-co.com *
​


----------



## امل عزالدين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

:7::18: 

*تعلن شركة (**تــوب جــروب** )الرائدة في مجال**الكهرباء والتوريدات الكهربائية عن حاجتها الي مهندسين مبيعات ذات خبرة أوبدون أو**حديثي التخرج شرط ان يكون محبا وراغبا للعمل في مجال البيع والأولوية لمهندسين**االكهرباء مع التميز في اللغة والحاسب الي والذكاء الأجتماعي ومهارات** العرض**والتفاوض والتعاون مع العملاء وللمتابعة الرجاء الاتصال علي الأرقام التالية **( **015380909**) -**- (**0184882441**)**أو برجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية علي الاميل التالي**info topGroup-co.com *


----------



## خالد جندي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أعتقد أن بيت الشعر كما يلي
تعدو الذئاب على من لا كلاب له وتتقي صولة المستأسد الحامي
وقالته إمرأة غازلها عمر بن أبي ربيعة في الحرم وهي وحدها وعندما رأي أخوها ابتعد عنها فقالت فيه هذا البيت
قرأته في الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصبهاني ( ويقال الأصفهاني)


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع جميل جدا شكرا لك


----------

